# Piriton On My Cat



## jvkkenjam (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I left the house yesterday to do a long evening shift. My cat got stung on his bottom lip by a wasp right as I was walking out the door. I removed the stinger, and he seemed fine. I came home 12 hours later, and he was still swollen. He is acting perfectly normal at the moment; eating, purring and playing, but it has been 20 hours now since he got stung and his mouth is still a little swollen, but going down. His gums are also lighter in colour than usual, sort of white. His breathing seems perfectly fine and he has no other symptoms. I called the vet and they suggested Piriton. It has been a long time since he got stung though... Should I still go to buy him some Piriton or is it too late?

Thank you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

TBH, the most danger from a sting would be immediately after the fact so I would not bother with the Piriton now if the cat is acting totally normally. Mind you it can be handy to have in the house for any future incidents.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't know you can give cats Piriton. Is it safe?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jill3 said:


> I didn't know you can give cats Piriton. Is it safe?


Yes, the original basic tablet is safe ( 1/2 a tablet as dose if I recall) It is something I always have on hand due to my own allergies and have checked with the vet that it can safely be used on cats if needed. Milo went through a worrying phase of catching bees/wasps in his mouth and of course a sting in the throat or mouth could cause death if the swelling was bad


----------



## jvkkenjam (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you Paddypaws! I will buy some for the future but I won't bother giving him any today then.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

jill3 said:


> I didn't know you can give cats Piriton. Is it safe?


I have a bottle of Piriton tablets in my cupboard for Suki, who from time to time suffers with bouts of itchiness (cause unknown but much investigated!) It calms it down really quickly, but he was only needing half a tablet every other day really as they did cause slight drowsiness. Not so much of a problem with an indoor cat but needs considerable for in/out kitties


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jill3 said:


> New I didn't know you can give cats Piriton. Is it safe?


My vet told me to give my boy one a day...he had allergies which caused skin eruptions and sometimes had to have Prednisolone. In fact, in his case they didn't help but certainly he had no adverse effects with them as I recall. I would wait and see how he goes...maybe buy some and keep for possible future use.
@jvkkenjam: did the vet recommend a dosage...I thought one tablet a day was quite a lot but my vet definitely wrote that down.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

That is useful to know.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Calvine I am sure the dose is half a tablet not a whole one, and drowsiness is indeed a consideration if cat is allowed outdoors


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Don't some breeders use it to calm down calling queens @carly87 ?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jvkkenjam said:


> >>>His gums are also lighter in colour than usual, sort of white. >>>>


He could be a bit dehydrated. Can you add a little water to his wet food, or get him to drink some goats milk (if it agrees with him). As the sting was on his mouth he has probably been drinking or eating less than usual. Also the weather (in the UK) was very hot/humid yesterday.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

chillminx said:


> He could be a bit dehydrated. Can you add a little water to his wet food, or get him to drink some goats milk (if it agrees with him). As the sting was on his mouth he has probably been drinking or eating less than usual. Also the weather (in the UK) was very hot/humid yesterday.


Our Betty isn't a water drinker, as I feed her 90% wet food. I know when she's feeling poorly, or has a poorly tummy when she drinks water. 
She LOVES these as a treat, and there is a lot of water/broth with them. These might be useful if your cat doesn't feel like eating much, @jvkkenjam. They're only a complimentary food, but it might feel nicer in his mouth. They do fish ones as well, and Betty does her nut over them.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Dose is half a tablet. Please make sure you get PIRITON. Not piriteze the cheaper tablet. Piriteze doesn't agree with cats.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Dose is half a tablet. Please make sure you get PIRITON. Not piriteze the cheaper tablet. Piriteze doesn't agree with cats.


Or just chlorphenamine maleate, which is much cheaper and often comes in larger quantities.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Piriton-Tablets-4mg-pack-of-500/productinfo/PIRITON/

if anyone's interested - someone on dog chat put me onto them  They're nearly £4 for about 30 in Boots and as I use them myself it was worth buying in bulk. 3 year use by date on mine.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info it is well Worthing keeping some in the first aid kit!


----------



## clairebear1 (Feb 3, 2019)

jvkkenjam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I left the house yesterday to do a long evening shift. My cat got stung on his bottom lip by a wasp right as I was walking out the door. I removed the stinger, and he seemed fine. I came home 12 hours later, and he was still swollen. He is acting perfectly normal at the moment; eating, purring and playing, but it has been 20 hours now since he got stung and his mouth is still a little swollen, but going down. His gums are also lighter in colour than usual, sort of white. His breathing seems perfectly fine and he has no other symptoms. I called the vet and they suggested Piriton. It has been a long time since he got stung though... Should I still go to buy him some Piriton or is it too late?
> 
> Thank you





Paddypaws said:


> Yes, the original basic tablet is safe ( 1/2 a tablet as dose if I recall) It is something I always have on hand due to my own allergies and have checked with the vet that it can safely be used on cats if needed. Milo went through a worrying phase of catching bees/wasps in his mouth and of course a sting in the throat or mouth could cause death if the swelling was bad


Sounds like u have a good vet,mine just wants to run millions of tests, I'm gonna try portion now


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

clairebear1 said:


> Sounds like u have a good vet,mine just wants to run millions of tests, I'm gonna try portion now


Can I ask what seems to be the problem with your cat and what tests your vet wants to run.
Piriton (and it must be* Piriton* and not or any of the other similar preparations) is only used as a first aid for minor things such as stings etc unless advised by your vet .


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Piriteze is cetirizine hydrochloride which is safe for cats at the correct dosage. My boy with IBD has been taking this for 18 months as there is some evidence that it can help with eosinophilic inflammation.


----------

